# Does my dog look like a coydog?



## GoldenRule559

I got a 3 about to be 4 month old pup from someone on Craigslist who couldn't keep him. He said that the dog was half coyote and half Australian Shepherd but I don't know how to tell since it's tail was docked and he has a bunny tail. He yelps when he barks he also has greyish fur that run's down his spine underneath his fur. This picture was taken last month on July 16.







He is 1 month older and his ear's look like they're going to stand up and he's grown alot. Do you guys think he looks part coyote because I don't know how to tell? He also said the vet told him the dog was half coyote.


----------



## MosinMom91

I don't see a picture?


----------



## GoldenRule559

I know I'm sorry Im still trying to figure out how to post a photo


----------



## Hiraeth

I don't need to see a photo to tell you he's not a Coydog.


----------



## LeoRose

I'd be more inclined to think Siberian Husky X Australian Shepherd instead of a coy-dog. Coy-dogs, as well as wolf hybrids, aren't really all that common. Also, a lot of people see a Sibe or Alaskan Malamute, and simply assume the are wolf or coyote crosses, because of the agouti coloring.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I thought the same, he looks like a Husky cross. Probably won't be able to tell till he is older what the other half is but definitely no Coyote. He could also have some German Shepherd in him or a variety of mixtures. Nice puppy whatever he is.


----------



## Willowy

Coyotes don't have that mask, and neither do Aussies. So probably Husky. A lot of people assume their dogs got pregnant from a coyote "because the nearest neighbor is too far away!" and they never saw the male, but neighbor dogs are sneaky and willing to travel . 

Real coyote mixes are very timid.

Apparently the newer dog DNA tests are capable of testing for wolf/coyote heritage. Might be fun to find out for sure.


----------



## bodybuilding

wow, very cute. it is like coydog


----------



## parus

That is a dogdog.


----------



## sandgrubber

Coydog unlikely. You better hope it isn't. Coydogs are not known to make good pets.


----------



## Lillith

I highly doubt that is a coydog. It looks more like a husky mix.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Definitely not a coydog. I have a FB friend who has a genuine coydog, and trust me, they're unmistakable. I won't share pics of her dog without her permission, but she looks a lot like these coydogs.


----------

